# Smoking helps the digestion



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone else find a cigar really helps the digestion, especially after a big meal?


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, nicotine helps stimulate peristalsis. But after a while, your body becomes dependent on it and if you quit cold turkey, your digestion is going to be all kinds of messed up.


----------

